# For the Ladies...



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

Sung to the tune of Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer.

There goes my old Ex-husband,
With his dirty skanky ho
And if you ever saw her
You would even say it show's

All of the other ladies,
Used to like his A plus game
That's why I used to love him
Even when he worked real late

The one foggy D-day eve,
Some man came to say
"Hey there with your hidden plight,
Do you know where he is tonight"

After the Divorce was final
with more than half going to me
I said to him as he moved out
" Good luck with that STD!!!!"


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

Dude... are you cracking up?


----------



## IIJokerII (Apr 7, 2014)

GusPolinski said:


> Dude... are you cracking up?


Yeah, I think it's funny. Besides, Gotta pay respects to the Betrayed ladies here too.


----------



## Borntohang (Sep 4, 2014)

Bahaha!
As a long time lurker (seldom post) I have to tell you, that cracked me up! I just stepped out of my office to read/sing it to my assistant!


----------



## RV9 (Sep 29, 2014)

Psstt... Could you pm me your drug prescription?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

I say this in with the most heterosexual undertones.

I love you man!

Joker is so very appropriate. I agonize over your pain but can't help but laugh at your sharp wit!

Batman watch out! The Joker is in town!:smthumbup:


----------



## Devastated an lost (Oct 29, 2014)

Love it! :rofl:


----------



## Blossom Leigh (Mar 27, 2014)

Dude... you are cracking me up.... :rofl:


----------



## Ceegee (Sep 9, 2012)

Makes sense now...

You know Dasher, the dancer,

That prancer, that vixen...

Explains from where the STD came.


----------

